# 2014 Houston Boat Show Jan 3 thru 12 - Reliant Center



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

Stop by booth 7612 to check us out and try one on. Special boat show prices!


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

*LAST Weekend for the Houston Boat*

This show is off the chain. Stop by booth #7612. Last weekend Sale Sale Sale!!!


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

*The Houston, Texas Boat Show 2014 Reliant Center*

Thank you to all of our new customers- and to all of my existing customers for the awesome fishing stories, feedback on how well the wade pack performs for you and purchasing new wade packs. It's really great to hear of the ones bought 10 years ago and still being fished. Looking forward to the Houston Fishing show in March. Until then...I've got my ChickenBoy plastics, so let's do some fishin! Again, thanks to everyone that made this such a stellar show.


----------

